# Cannot Request Review of Marketplace Ad



## debodun (Jun 5, 2021)

Yesterday I posted an item on FB Marketplace and it was deemed against their selling policies (which I can't see why). There a button to click to submit the ad for a review. However, when I do, all the buttons there are grayed out and non-functional. I tried with several browsers and it's the same all across the board. The ad is frozen and I can't access it even to delete it.


----------



## Jules (Jun 5, 2021)

Perhaps it’s the word “Beer”.  Try posting it again with something like Be*er.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2021)

I had the same thing happen with a handmade stuffed decorative old man with a beard sitting in a rocking chair. My mom bought it while on vacation in Branson Missouri.  It was cute but I didn't have a place for it.
No matter how I changed the title or category they said it was unsuitable.
I thought maybe they were afraid someone would buy it for a child and it wasn't safe. I stated that in my description and had it under collectables, not toys.
I never did find out and ended up giving it to the Salvation Army..


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2021)

My first thought was because of the picture on the tray (the woman has a rather low-cut garment), but I've seen less on the public street.
They do have a category for barware, so I can't figure that out.

This is a full pic of the tray:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2021)

Deb,

You may know this already but P.O.N stands for Pride of Newark.

Christian William Feigenspan coined the phrase for his New Jersey brewery and it carried over to the Albany brewery when he acquired it many years later.

The young woman pictured on the tray is a stock image that was used by various breweries.

The original image was from a painting by Angelo Asti a portrait painter that produced many similar images over the years.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 5, 2021)

The same trays are selling for between 20 and 30 dollars on EBAY.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 5, 2021)

If I wanted one I would buy on EBAY for the lesser price.  Do you check EBAY Deb before pricing your items?
You would have better luck pricing it around $15.00.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2021)

terry123 said:


> If I wanted one I would buy on EBAY for the lesser price.  Do you check EBAY Deb before pricing your items?
> You would have better luck pricing it around $15.00.


I've seen some on eBay listed at over $100 and not in as good condition as mine. I am weeding out the casual buyers and dilettantes. Everyone says  leave some wiggle room.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> You may know this already but P.O.N stands for Pride of Newark.
> 
> ...


Honestly folks, who else knew that?!


----------



## Devi (Jun 8, 2021)

Just FYI, we recently bought a used item from an eBay seller (with good ratings), and are very happy with it.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 8, 2021)

Devi said:


> Just FYI, we recently bought a used item from an eBay seller (with good ratings), and are very happy with it.



I've been buying from EBAY for over 20 years....hundreds of purchases, and had only 1 item that was bad....and I got my money refunded.  Lately, I've started selling on EBAY....downsizing stuff I no longer want or need.  So far, this year, I've sold almost a thousand dollars of stuff.


----------

